# FT Apache the Bronx, the real story...



## pardus (Feb 14, 2014)

NYPD SGT (ret) Bill Taylor is a personal friend of mine. He is a Marine Scout Sniper Veteran who served in WWII with the 1st Provisional Marine Brigade in the campaigns in Guam and China (yes China, I had no idea about his mission there either, and there is frustratingly little info about this campaign).
A genuine tough bastard and great bloke. He has has stories that have me both enthralled and laughing. I'm privileged to have meet him and honored to call him a friend. 
He teaches me things all the time and reminds me that "modern" fighters still have a lot of lessons to learn from the old guys, this shit isn't new, they did this long before we did and we need to listen to them as well as honor them. 
At the time of this film he was a SGT in the NYPD's Anti-Crime Unit, which was kind of special.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> NYPD SGT (ret) Bill Taylor is a personal friend of mine. He is a Marine Scout Sniper Veteran who served in WWII with the 1st Provisional Marine Brigade in the campaigns in Guam and China (yes China, I had no idea about his mission there either, and there is frustratingly little info about this campaign).
> A genuine tough bastard and great bloke. He has has stories that have me both enthralled and laughing. I'm privileged to have meet him and honored to call him a friend.
> He teaches me things all the time and reminds me that "modern" fighters still have a lot of lessons to learn from the old guys, this shit isn't new, they did this long before we did and we need to listen to them as well as honor them.
> At the time of this film he was a SGT in the NYPD's Anti-Crime Unit, which was kind of special.



Tagged for later. That looks cool to watch. I have a friend that was a paramedic for NYC-EMS in the 80 / 90's in that area. Lots of stories. 

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Great video, Pardus. Given the nature of the job, and the risks incurred, LEO's are vastly under paid.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 15, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Great video, Pardus. Given the nature of the job, and the risks incurred, LEO's are vastly under paid.



And still to this day are underpaid!

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 15, 2014)

I like the porn mustaches. LOL.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Jul 25, 2015)

William "Wild Bill" Taylor, passed away on Tuesday after a lengthy battle with cancer. I attended his funeral yesterday. The USMC Honor Guard did Bill proud, it was really great to see them there.

It was an honor and a privilege to call Bill a friend.
While with him in hospital a nurse asked me if I was family, I said no, Bill spoke up and said "he is family, just not blood family" (or words to that effect). That is one of the greatest honors ever bestowed upon me.


I will miss you Bill.

 

Myself and Bill, taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2015)

@pardus , sorry to hear about the loss of your friend.  Thank you for sharing the video - it appears some things will never change.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 25, 2015)

@pardus my condolences.  

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Rest in peace Mr Taylor.

@pardus thanks for keeping the family bonds strong


----------



## ZmanTX (Jul 25, 2015)

Rest in peace Mr. Taylor thank you for your service.

@pardus sorry for your loss.

Z


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 25, 2015)

My most sincere condolences, @Pardus. May Wild Bill rest in God's Own Peace. The pic of you and Wild Bill, with the big smile on Bill's face says a lot. You meant a great deal to him, Pardus. The hardest, and most important support one can provide, is to quietly be there, with a ready ear, and the kindness of heart to do whatever is necessary. You, @Pardus, were God's gift to Bill.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 25, 2015)

Good on you, brother.

Feast well in Valhalla, Bill.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 25, 2015)

RIP, sir.


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 25, 2015)

RIP, Mr. Taylor.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 26, 2015)

Rest in Peace brother, your shift is over.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 26, 2015)

Rest In Peace, my Brother!

My sincerest condolences @pardus on the loss of your friend! He will leave a great legacy for others to aspire for.


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2015)

A studio picture of Bill taken around the time of the Ft Apache doco.



A couple of more details about Bill.
He had Last Rites read over him four times while he was a cop.
After a shooting where he shot a perp several times with a 1911, the NYPD because of that shooting, banned semi auto pistols and made everyone go to a .38 revolver. Interestingly, a move he said "was the best thing that could have happened" regarding pistol choice. He loved the .38, he stopped several vehicles with a single round of .38 in his time, rarely fired more than one round to bring down bad guys (despite the 1911 story which is a thing all in it's own).


----------

